# Blackwater 9-10-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Had a decent morning, caught several bass on a gurgler. One day a redfish or trout will actually decide to bite, having fun with the bass though


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Hint, trout and reds are in salt water. Just kidding, bass are fun too.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Blackwater*

I love fishing Blackwater! When all the pleasure boaters are not on the river. I consider a Blackwater grand slam a bass, a speck, a bream, a red fish and a pickerel. The good thing is you can catch um al in the same area! I have done the grand slam several times. Just not on a fly.......:shifty:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm really wanting to try a red on the fly rod but not sure my freshwater 5wt could handle one...


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

jcoss15 said:


> I'm really wanting to try a red on the fly rod but not sure my freshwater 5wt could handle one...



I think a 5wt could catch one. What is there to loose? You'll recieve one hell of a fight too


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> I'm really wanting to try a red on the fly rod but not sure my freshwater 5wt could handle one...


Backing !!!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

The rod can handle it if you can......You will find it difficult to handle much wind with a 5wt though.


----------

